# A new cane that I'm working on.



## MoroCreek (Feb 13, 2014)

Here's a new stick that I've been working on by request and commission from a friend of mine in Louisiana. He wants a Cottonmouth for the handle. Lots of scales.... Lots of scales... Lol


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Its looking impressive .good to see work in progress keep the pics coming

you will have to let us know what type of wood it is


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Nice work on the scales. It is going to be a good looking stick.


----------



## MoroCreek (Feb 13, 2014)

Cobalt, this stick is cured sweet gum. I removed all the bark for the handle, and the outer bark on the shaft... Leaving the cambium, which has some nice grain. I'm hoping that the cambium, when stained or just sealed will compliment the color of the Cottonmouth... We'll see... Thanks for the kind remarks.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Its another type of wood i dont know about.

i`m sure its going to be a good looking stick


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

I like the look of the cane, very nicely done.

No snakes ever made here though. My wife has a phobia about snakes. A small garter snake went into her perennial garden 3 weeks ago and she still won't go back into the garden without yours truly standing guard.


----------



## MoroCreek (Feb 13, 2014)

Cobalt, and you have some woods there that I'm totally unfamiliar with... But you do have a wood there in England that I'd like to try..... Hornbeam. We have a wood here that is called American Hornbeam.... Locally we call it ironwood. It makes some great sticks. Thanks for your comments.


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Cool! Looking forward to seeing the end product!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## MoroCreek (Feb 13, 2014)

Considering I spent a couple of hours on the mower, I got quite a bit done on this cane today.


----------



## rdemler (Jun 11, 2014)

That is very cool!!


----------



## gdenby (Apr 27, 2013)

rdemler said:


> That is very cool!!


Indeed it is. Wonderful detail. I'm impressed.


----------



## MoroCreek (Feb 13, 2014)

Thanks again folks.... Have tried to upload new photo, but can't for some reason.


----------



## MoroCreek (Feb 13, 2014)

Bottom of the cottonmouth cane handle I'm working on.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

The change in scale colour adds a great deal to it.much better than a flat bland colour.well done.

how do you intend to finish it?


----------



## MoroCreek (Feb 13, 2014)

Cobalt, since the intended use is for show more so than as a functional cane.... I think I'm just going to use several coats of polyurethane to seal it.... The Cottonmouth will look like it's just crawled out of the water.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

I am looking forward to seeing it finished

I make puppets as well as sticks also a punch and judy booths.just a big kid at heart entering my 2nd chidhood

But i never use high gloss varnish on the puppets or booth you will find it gives of glare when light stirkes it and distracts the eye from the object, as any proffesor will tell you also its slippery when wet or humid just thought you would be interested but would like to see it finished.

nice work


----------



## MoroCreek (Feb 13, 2014)

Getting about there with this cane... Any suggestions before I call it done?


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

A friend of mine used super glue on a face her carved just a few drops to look like tears around the tear duct .he had covered it in a satin varnish the just a few drops of super glue near the tear ducts on the face . I have not seen it . yet but it sounds a posibility ,but would certainly try it on a scrap piece of wood 1st. If it works as he said it would act as beads of water on your snake?

may be worth considering .wouldnt try it until i use a test piece

He thinks the contrast between the satin and the sheen of the glue worked well , but mayby a few drops of high gloss clear varnish on a satin wood or matt varnish would work just as well?


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Moro that is too realistic! :thumbsu: I don't think it needs much of anything. If your are going to use polyurethane I would suggest satin as to not make it too shiny.

Also when I use poly, I cut it 50/50 with mineral spirits and wipe it on with a rag ,then wipe off excess. It takes a few more coats to build up the finish but it is easier to control sags and runs than full strength. Also the poly is dulled a bit by cutting with the min spirits. When I finish a stick this way I usually apply three coats wiped on. The last coat I work in with my latex gloves until tacky then leave to dry.


----------



## MoroCreek (Feb 13, 2014)

Well, I hope I haven't messed up. I did rub in a high gloss poly got the first cost, and then I see here how many are suggesting a satin finish. When an ole cottonmouth crawls out o the water, it is glossy and shiny. Now if it lays around in the sunshine for a while, it will dry to the dull shade of its natural colors. And of you will Google images of the cottonmouth, they do have a range of colors. Many folks think they're just a matte black when dry. I do appreciate all your help and suggestions, and hope I've not messed this one up by going with a gloss finish. Thanks....! I don't know why it's loading the pics sideways....?


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Well done. It is a nice looking stick.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Moro the finish turned out just fine.

I would love to see the reactions of folks when they see that cotton mouth's head poking out from under your friend's hand when he's walking down the street.

The carving on the cane is so realistic it is going to provoke some mighty interesting responses. Awesome job!!


----------



## MoroCreek (Feb 13, 2014)

CV3, MJC4,

Thanks for your remarks. I hope my customer like it. I always get antsy as I finish one for someone else... Just hoping they approve of it. Hopefully he will be pleased. Thanks again to all!


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Think you have done a real good job theres no chance he wont like it on .Its thats sort of work that will get repeat orders. nice one


----------



## MoroCreek (Feb 13, 2014)

Well, I did get it finished and delivered to my customer. He was well pleased. Already talking about me doing one with a catfish for the handle... Lol!


----------

